# Cyp.henryi



## tenman (May 31, 2013)

Last year and this I got two flowers. I love the green but can never seem to get a crisp clear shot of this one.


----------



## biothanasis (Jun 1, 2013)

very nice!


----------



## Dido (Jun 1, 2013)

looks really green to me


----------

